# How to know when to put dog down?



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My old gal Tabby has been slowing down a lot lately. She was my first dog in my adult life and couldn't have come at a better time for me. She's the sweetest, most lovable and loving dog I've ever known.

My wife just called me at work to tell me that today might be her last. I'm probably going to leave work and go spend the day with her. God this is hard. Any advice or thoughts please feel free to PM me.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Gumbo,

There is no right answer for when to put a dog down. Only you can decide when the time is right. I believe the time is right when the pain they are feeling is worse than the pain you will feel with there loss and that they cannot be helped any more. Only you know when that threshold has been hit. 

Good luck, hope everything turns out.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Its a tough thing to do, putting a dog down. Probably one of the hardest things that I have ever done. But This is what I considered when I have done it. 
Quality of life the dog has.
How selfish I am for keeping them alive and in pain, for my own personal reasons 
How much pain the dog is in.
How functional it is around the house.
Just remember they will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Two great replies. That said , it was a very hard thing to do. GOD Bless and good luck. Al.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Always a sad subject. You know your dog.....Look in its eyes and see what he/she is saying.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It’s hard to do; I had to put my old man down in October, just about killed me to make that decision. My vet tried everything to make him better, but there came a point that I knew I had to ease his pain. He's in a better place now; we did a lot suffering as Mojo and I miss him dearly but the pain fades and the memories remain. 

After being told he had liver cancer the day before the elk opener; I knew the end was near but didn’t want to admit it. The best decision I made was carrying Lucky up on the elk hunt with me, he had a blast those 2 weeks being the camp dog, and the spoiling we did didn’t hurt his feeling at all. He enjoyed his last days frolicking in the mountains and I got a few more days with him along with some good memories. 

Good luck and best wishes


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

well im sure its too late now for any good advice, but i thout i would reply cuz this is a very sensitive subject to all who deal with it. I had a chocolate/chessie mix for 11 years, and i had to put her down a year ago in january. She was the most amazing hunting companion as well as friend. we spent at least four days a week together during the season sharing sunflower seeds in a duck blind, and in teh off season, we went running, swimming, and fishing together all the time. she hurt her hip one time running down a steep cliff to retrieve a goldeneye, on thanksgiving day and never was the same the last year i had her until the next january .when i put her down. it came down to a degenerative hip, and despite how bad she wanted to be out and to please me, she just couldn't do it anymore. it killed me to watch her hobble over to her dish, or try to get comfortable while she laid in her kennel. I finally gave in when for a day adn a half she couldnt even get up to eat, and wouldn't try if i fed her by hand. It was one of the hardest things i ever had to do, and to this day, i still think about her often, and look at pics and remember the good times. I also have a moment of silence for her in teh same spot every single time we pass it on the way to our spot to hunt. no one can understand the bond until they experience it for themselves. love you jess


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That was one hell of a duck dog. I watched her dive for many a duck and paddle hard through some wild rivers. Ducks, Geese, and even Swans were no match for that faithful Ches. There was something different and irreplaceable about her. Rest in Peace Jess.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story of Jess.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Gumbo, you got some great replys! Tough times..and you are the only one who could know when the time is/was right.

Best to you,

Rick


----------

